# My First Attempt At Working With Plaster



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I started school 4 weeks ago but due to the stress for having my money stolen I missed the first 2. I'm well behind with classes and had to take some projects at home. This is my first ever attempt at carving, so be gentle. :lol:










I started with the basic shape of a pliers but ended up as 2 people embracing each other (this is how I see it, at least).










The tools I used










I tried to improve it but only managed to break one of the legs, hence the tube of glue. Now I need a break. :lol: :lol:










PS: No watches were harmed or dipped in whiskey during the process.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Must be like one of those ink blot pictures I can see a very interesting sexual position h34r: No doubt after more JD I would see even more :lol:

Keep going mate because thats a dam site better than I could manage :lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Ha! Made me scream with laughter... but for all the right reasons, I assure you. Keep drinking! :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

He He like your style, JD out of a tankard :yes:

Had a go at carving alabasta once, it was bloody awful


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

squareleg said:


> Ha! Made me scream with laughter... but for all the right reasons, I assure you. Keep drinking! :lol:


I am. :lol: And I will. :lol: :lol: Just brace yourself for more posts like this, it is a 3 year program. :lol: :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

pg tips said:


> He He like your style, JD out of a tankard :yes:


Thanks. :lol: It is a life saver. Why pretend to drink a little from a small glass and then make 100 trips to the bar?







Waste of time, imo. :lol:


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Go Adrian Go.

We could have a Damian hurst on our hands here.

Best of luck at the school.

you could do some REALLY dramatic close up photos with a bit of lighting.

Have a JD for me.

Ken


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

adrian said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > He He like your style, JD out of a tankard :yes:
> ...


Man after my own heart........I always tell the 710 its mostly ice and coke :lol:

Just watch your fingers.....a mix of JD and that chisel could be nasty....we have already lost a digit or two in here!  :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

funnily enough i was drinking jd out of pint glasses on thursday night as i do most thursdays .

that plaster sculpture reminds me of an artist who drew funny shaped men in different colours ,ill find a picture and show you.

keep it up adrian i wish i had the time and the tallent to do stuff like that .

keith haring thats the dude thats what that reminds me of .

jason.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Keith Haring, yep i see it :yes:


----------

